# Online videos not playing problem



## amangill1984 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi...

I'm having issues playing online videos on my mac... basically the video's jerk and play slow, the webpage also slows down (as in if you try to type the letters appear slowly). its nothing to do with streaming or connection as i've let the video fully stream before playing yet I still get the same problem.

I have the latest flash player installed
I have OS 10.5.7
I have 2GB RAM in a G4 PowerBook

I've tried with no other software running and i've tried playing video in both Safari and FireFox but the problem remains.

I'm stumped as to what the problem is. I've checked the settings in Flash Player by right clicking on the video but to no avail.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 23, 2009)

Download the free application [urlhttp://machacks.tv/2009/01/27/flushapp-flash-cookie-removal-tool-for-os-x/]flush[/url] to remove flash cookies from you Mac (quit Safari or any other browser first though). Then download the either free applications Onyx or Yasu and run you needed software cleaning maintenance on your Mac. Let the programs reboot you Mac and after it boots up manually reboot again to completely rebuild the startup/shutdown cache.

If after doing all this the Flash Player is doing the same thing quit all your browsers again.  The go /Library/Internet Plug-Ins/ and delete the Flash Player plugin. Then download the latest Flash Plugin and reinstall it.

If it is still not working right go to the web site OpenDNS.com (they have an instructional video explaining the free site and how it is better to use this).

Lastly tell us if you have the problem anymore after trying all these steps.


----------



## amangill1984 (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks for your reply...

Right... I've downloaded Flush but when I run it nothing happens. I get 'Flush' appear in the top menu bar on my mac but nothing happens and the options available are some of those which appear in the 'Finder' menu. I've tried downloading it a few times and restarted computer but no luck. I've copied it into the Applications folder but it still won't work.

Ive installed Onyx and ran the maintenance and cleaning and deleted and reinstalled flash player but i'm still getting the same problem.

Finally, i'm not sure what the opendns site is going to do to help me with this problem? I'm sorry if i'm missing something obvious here!

thanks for your help so far


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 23, 2009)

OpenDNS and using it will speed your browsing up and keep you from going to known Trojan hosting sites (if you set it right). 

Now if you are still having the trouble make a new user test account and see if you get the same symptoms.


----------

